# Maryland - GRILLIN' & CHILLIN' 2009!



## ohm (May 1, 2009)

If anyone in the area is going to go PM or reply.


http://www.galvinell.com/grillinandchillin2009.html

Galvinell Meat Co. would like to thank everyone, contestants and patrons, for a very very successful first annual Hogfest in 2008! Now, our first BBQ Contest in 2009 is on! By the way, why just be a participant, when  you can be a judge! 


*DATE:    SATURDAY MAY 9th 10:00am – 5:00pm*

*RAIN OR SHINE EVENT*
*(Click here for rules)*
*FRIDAY NIGHT: IRON CHEF COMPETITION, JUDGING  AT 9:00*
*TEAMS: SIGN UP EARLY!  CALL THE OFFICE @ 410-378-3032*
*ENTRY FEE FOR COMPETITION: $75.00/TEAM*
*(Click here for entry form)*
*IRON CHEF COMPETITION ENTRY FEE: $20.00*
*TROPHIES AND CASH PRIZES BOTH CATEGORIES  SATURDAY*
*MAY 9th 4:00PM (APPROX.)*
*LOOKING FOR JUDGES AND VENDORS*
*PUBLIC WELCOME*


----------



## alx (May 1, 2009)

....................................


----------



## ohm (May 2, 2009)

Sounds great I will keep an eye out for them.


----------

